# Convocation PMI



## Rosy (26 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, ma sœur est assistante maternelle dans le Gard, en vue de son renouvellement d’agrément, elle a eu la visite des puéricultrices, elles lui ont fait part de certaines choses à améliorer, changements qu’elle a fait immédiatement et dont elle a informé le service, mais alors que tout avait l’air d’être bon, elle reçoit une convocation en recommandé pour un rendez-vous à la PMI, rendez-vous dont on lui donne pas les raisons, pas cool d’attendre ce rendez-vous sans savoir ce qui ne va pas, certaines d’entre vous ont-elles vécues ça ? Merci beaucoup pour vos retours


----------



## Sandrine2572 (26 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Quand votre soeur a t elle rdv a la pmi ? 
Elle a pas essayer de joindre la pmi pour savoir quelle était la raison de cette convocation ?


----------



## MeliMelo (26 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Rosy. C'est peut-être un parent qui s'est plaint et la PMI veut entendre la version des faits de votre soeur. A-t'elle eu un conflit avec un parent dernièrement ?


----------



## Rosy (27 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, elle a rendez-vous le 6 janvier,elle a essayé d’avoir des informations, mais sans succès, elle a eu des parents un peu compliqués, mais rien de bien méchant, les parents actuels lui ont fait des courriers de recommandations, c’est stressant pour elle 😠


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Décembre 2022)

Suite a la visite de la puer pour son renouvellement elle a reçu sa nouvelle attestation d agrément ? 

Si elle a eu des PE compliqué possible que un d eux ce soit plaint a la PMI , mais difficile à dire pas assez d éléments pour juger


----------



## nanny mcfee (27 Décembre 2022)

De plus en plus de plaintes de parents pour un oui ou pour un non à la pmi contre leur assmats, la pmi est obligée de nous convoqué et faire une enquête ce qui nous épargne pas de passé en ccpd, une procédure qui dure minimum 3 mois et qui fait sombré pas mal d'assmats dans une dépression qui subissent une injustice pour la plus part.

La pmi qui se dit débordée devrait faire le tri dans ces plaintes qui pour la plus part n'ont pas lieu d'être. En attendant d'autres faits graves peuvent échappé aux contrôle des pmi .

J'ai subit une plainte dernièrement pendant 3 mois je ne comprenais rien à ce qui m'arrivait , une plainte sur des allégations , je suis passé en ccpd, le directeur du cd quand j'ai présentée mon dossier (parceque j'avais monté un sacré dossier) n'a pas arrêté de secoué sa tête il paraissait choqué par la plainte qui n'avait aucun sens et que j'avais apporté des preuves qui contredisait tout ce qu'ont dit les parents j'ai conservé mon agrément et mes places dieu merci.

Parcontre à mon tour j'ai déposé plainte contre les parents pour allégations mensongère ,il ne faut pas hésité si vous êtes victime de parent malhonnête qui cherchent à vous nuire de porté plainte à votre tour au commissariat ou gendarmerie il faut pas les laissé s'en tiré aussi facilement et de leur montré à leur tour ce que ça fait d'être convoqué et répondre devant un tribunal mais aussi, d'être fiché au poste de police et que si ils recommencent à nuire à une autre assmat ils seront déjà fiché pour accusation mensongère .

tout comme ils auront fiché l'assmat dans son dossier administratif ils seront aussi ficher au poste de police.

N'hésité pas à le faire si vous êtes victime de parents malfaisant , il y a le ram et la pmi qui disent n'importe quoi aux parents et leur font croire qu'ils ont tout les droits contre une assmat , en portant plainte ça va les faire redescendre.


----------



## Griselda (27 Décembre 2022)

Merci nanny pour tous ces renseignements.

Perso ce qui m'interpelle c'est "la convocation" à la PMI. Comment fait une AM convoquée? Elle s'y rend avec ses accueillis? Ils sont pris en charge par la PMI durant l'entretient? Ou bien tous ses PE sont contraints de liberer leur AM (sans solde) pour qu'elle puisse s'y rendre? 
Je commencerais par les contacter en leur expliquant que ça me semble bien compliqué et injuste au moins pour mes PE si ce n'est pour moi et que pour cette raison je leur demande de convenir d'un RDV durant la sieste commune de mes accueillis à mon domicile.

S'il est parfaitement normal et souhaitable, même pour nous, qu'enquête soit menée dès la moindre alerte, je ne vois pas ce qui empêche d'interroger une AM chez elle durant son temps de travail et non dans les locaux de la PMI.

Bon courage à ta soeur.


----------



## nanny mcfee (27 Décembre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Merci nanny pour tous ces renseignements.


avec plaisir


Griselda a dit: 


> ? Ou bien tous ses PE sont contraints de liberer leur AM (sans solde) pour qu'elle puisse s'y rendre?


c'est ça, elle prévient les parents pour se libéré


Griselda a dit: 


> Je commencerais par les contacter en leur expliquant que ça me semble bien compliqué et injuste au moins pour mes PE si ce n'est pour moi


il s'en fiche 


Griselda a dit: 


> et que pour cette raison je leur demande de convenir d'un RDV durant la sieste commune de mes accueillis à mon domicile.
> 
> S'il est parfaitement normal et souhaitable, même pour nous, qu'enquête soit menée dès la moindre alerte, je ne vois pas ce qui empêche d'interroger une AM chez elle durant son temps de travail et non dans les locaux de la PMI.
> 
> Bon courage à ta soeur.


 les intervenantes qui viennent chez toi et font le rapport sont l'assistante sociale et la puèr, celles qui te convoque pour entendre ta version de ce rapport sont les responsables (les supérieurs de l'assistante sociale et la puèr sur le terrain,) elles ne quittent pas leur bureaux. Elles te questionnent sur les faits dont on t'accuse donc il faut bien argumenté et prouvé ton innocence en apportant des preuves et témoignages , suite à l'entretien, elles montent à leur tour ces informations au CD qui lui prendra la décision de te faire passé ou non en ccpd. En général c'est rare ou ça passe pas en ccpd, après le passage en ccpd il y aura un vote pour prendre une décision.


----------



## nanny mcfee (27 Décembre 2022)

avant de porter plainte, certains m'ont dissuadé de le faire ,soit disant que ça pourrait me porter préjudice et avoir une réputation de procédurière (donc faire fuir les PE) . J'y ai beaucoup réfléchis et me suis dite que si je le fais pas, j'aurais pue y laissé mon agrément donc à choisir entre perdre mon agrément et avoir une soit disante mauvaise réputation qui me laisse des chances de travaillé mon choix a était vite fait.

Pour la mauvaise réputation je l'ai eu en fréquentant le ram donc bon...!


----------



## Rosy (27 Décembre 2022)

Re bonjour, 
Ma sœur a put être contacté par la PMI, son agrément a été renouvelé, mais ils souhaitent s’entretenir avec elle, soit disant pour l’aider à améliorer ses accueils, son travail 😶 merci pour vos retours, je vous informerai des suites de l’entretien, courage à vous toutes.


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Décembre 2022)

Perso jamais été convoquée mais je pense que j'irais avec le ou les enfants pas question de perdre de l'argent !!! la PMI et ses cachotteries y en a marre ... une collègue a été avec une petite en convocation par pôle emploi elle avait bien expliqué qu'elle travaillait ben non venez ! la nana n'a pas été déçue la petite ayant fait "caca" elle l'a changée sur le comptoir !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Décembre 2022)

Re. une puer n'a qu'à se déplacer !!! j'ai eu une collègue la puer est passée pour son renouvellement mais une autre veut revenir la voir ??? elles n'ont que cela à faire ??? elle ne comprend pas pourquoi une seconde visite !!!


----------



## Griselda (27 Décembre 2022)

Ben là encore c'est pas parce que la Cheffe n'a pas l'habitude de quitter son bureau qu'elle ne peut pas changer sa procédure. Si en prime elle considère que c'est pour l'aider, raison de plus. Au pire cela pourrait très bien être un entretien en visio durant la sieste commune des enfants, non?! Quand on veut, on peut.
Le truc c'est qu'on parle de "convocation" donc on entends "pas le choix", voir "sanction" mais si un salarié est convoqué par son Chef, quelque soit la raison, ce sera durant son temps de travail sur son lieu de travail et quelqu'un alors le remplace si c'est necessaire. Pourquoi une AM devrait accepter sans broncher d'être convoquée en dehors de chez elle mettant à mal sa capacité d'accueil, prenant le risque non seulement de perdre sa journée de salaire mais en prime d'être en litige avec ses PE mécontents de son indisponibilité. Quand on voit le nbre qui se battent pour être libérée pour se soigner...
Gentiement mais surement il serait temps que les AMs expliquent à la Cheffe qu'elle peut se déplacer (les puer le font bien) ou faire une visio.


----------

